# B7 Audi S4/A4 Cabriolet (2006-2009)



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi there! Looking to point pick the brains of the DW collective. 

I've got my mind set on an Audi S4 cabriolet. I'm after a facelift version, 2006-2009 I believe. I don't do a huge amount of miles a year, circa 4000, but it will be used for my commute to work (20 mile round trip). I'm aware of the timing chain becoming noisy and replacement is an expensive engine out affair but is there anything else I need to be wary of?

I have also considered a final edition A4 cabriolet of similar vintage but the 4.2l V8 is more appealing! There is a 3.0l diesel option of the A4 that seems to offer similar real world performance but with lower running costs, any one with thoughts on these?

I've just, reluctantly, sold my immaculate 2007 Fiesta ST to make way for a new car on the drive but am in no rush as I've purchased a cheap runaround to keep me going until the right car comes along.

I have also considered an E46 M3 convertible (having owned an M3 EVO many years ago) but the RWD puts me off for something that'll need to get me to work all year round. A Mercedes AMG CLK55, circa 2003-2007, is appealing for the engine noise and performance but I think the dated interior and, again, lack of bad weather practicality put me off.

I welcome any points, experiences, or advice you can all offer.

Sveneng


----------



## donfresh (Feb 23, 2016)

4.2 v8 or a diesel... I will always choose fun over practicality but that's me.
E46 M3 has always been one of my realistic car goals but the s4 v8 is also a fine bit of engineering, redlines at over 8k! put a nice exhaust on it and it will sound just as good, if not better than the amg


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

My sister has an A4 cabby, it's a B6 but it's the same the car, they only facelifted the front end on the convertible so it's the same thing. Hers is a baby one, a 1.8T but there are some points that still apply, they are not a very well equipped car as standard but toward the end of the range you are looking at they should be, the cabrio's don't get the Recaro seats you get in the saloon or estate S4 which is a shame but look for the upgraded BOSE audio with RNS-E sat nav as that seems to be a combo people want, all final edition A4's and S4's have xenon lights so you're good there.

In comparison with your other choices the Audi's are a step down in terms of running costs, it's not an AMG or M equivalent, you're looking at an RS4 for that. They do tend to rust as well, watch the front wings particularly. The engine is pretty solid and unstressed, should do 20 plus MPG easy. When you're pushing they aren't anything like an M3 or CLK to drive though as they are nose heavy but as a convertible it doesn't really matter much.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi Sveneng,

I have a B6 S4 Convertible, had it for 3 years now. It is an awesome car. Mine has an excellent factory spec, is 14 years old now and just turned 51K.
Living with her is a dream tbh. I have not had a single issue with her in 3 years. I keep her garaged, regularly serviced, and only fill her with Super/Premium unleaded. On a motorway run she gives 28-29 mpg. otherwise about 22-23.

Very little to look out for. The biggy is the timing chain, if thats on the way out it is an expensive and time consuming job. If she has a horrible rattle on cold/start up - walk away - unless you want a project and plan a engine out tensioner rebuild!
She should be smooth with an understated deep purr.
Other things are - front wings - check these right under the wheel arch - they get a little bit of surface rust occasionally - catch it early and its a simple and cheap job to fix. 
For top down driving she can be a little breezy/noisy (especilly for your passenger so make sure it has, or get, the wind baffler - a necessity for long 70mph+ drives.
I have the auto tiptronic and its marvellous - have heard some with manual issues and clutch issues too - again this is on the expensive side. These are most apparent in 1st and reverse so check the selection of these is smooth, no clunking!

On the plus side, a good one if she is looked after, will run forever. Do not skimp on the best oil and regular changes - easy to do yourself (even the oil filter is accessible from under the bonnet :thumb: She takes a good 7Ltrs.

If you have any specific questions or need anything else - give me a shout :thumb: Good luck buddy

Ben

P.s Thread for mine is:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=359557


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks for the comments so far. 
Ben (SBM), I've just reread your thread from start to finish, cracking example!


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Does the A4 diesel have a DPF? If it does, and you only do 4K miles I would avoid...

I have the B8.5 3.0 V6 (S5, but basically the same as the S4, albeit much prettier ), but have been in a B8 4.2 V8 S5 and the noise is unbelievable...! That would certainly be high up on the list for me!


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

DrEskimo said:


> Does the A4 diesel have a DPF? If it does, and you only do 4K miles I would avoid...
> 
> I have the B8.5 3.0 V6 (S5, but basically the same as the S4, albeit much prettier ), but have been in a B8 4.2 V8 S5 and the noise is unbelievable...! That would certainly be high up on the list for me!


It does have a DPF but as with all my cars I'd make sure it gets a good run as required. I'd consider having it removed though if it were an issue. Thanks for the comments, I like me the S5 but a facelift one, which I prefer, is more than I want to pay. That's part of the appeal of the S4/A4 cabriolet, they don't make them anymore so I'm never going to see a newer version of the same model.


----------



## Mr Concours (Mar 8, 2006)

Try to find one with heated seats most of the Final Edition's DONT have them.

If you must have the 4.2L the tax is much cheaper if you get one registered before 23rd March 2006.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Everyone mentions heated seats, my sisters has them and it's missing some of the other toys, I thought the spec was a bit on the low side (no multi function steering wheel on hers!) but it turns out hers is actually quite a high spec, only things it doesn't have are the convenience pack, electric seats and nav. The standard spec is incredibly stingy but no worse than an equivalent BMW or Mercedes minus options either...


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Sveneng said:


> It does have a DPF but as with all my cars I'd make sure it gets a good run as required. I'd consider having it removed though if it were an issue. Thanks for the comments, I like me the S5 but a facelift one, which I prefer, is more than I want to pay. That's part of the appeal of the S4/A4 cabriolet, they don't make them anymore so I'm never going to see a newer version of the same model.


Why take on the hassle...? Having to go out of your way to go on long journeys will surely just negate any fuel savings, and removing the DPF opens the door to the fact you aren't appropriately insured as the car is not road legal...

Only reason I would ever consider a diesel is if I was worried about running costs and did high mileage. At 4k I wouldn't even consider it. V8 will sound better and perform better!

Bit of a no brainer to me!


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

I agree but if a nicer diesel came up I'd consider it but that's a good point about the DPF removal. There are only 27 S4 cabriolets on Autotrader at the moment and time to get to one will be challenging, that's why I bought a cheap runaround to keep me mobile. I definitely want the facelift version and will suck up the higher VED cost.
All things point to the S4 but I don't want to be dismissive of the other options either!


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Sveneng said:


> I agree but if a nicer diesel came up I'd consider it but that's a good point about the DPF removal. There are only 27 S4 cabriolets on Autotrader at the moment and time to get to one will be challenging, that's why I bought a cheap runaround to keep me mobile. I definitely want the facelift version and will suck up the higher VED cost.
> All things point to the S4 but I don't want to be dismissive of the other options either!


Sounds wise. Good luck with the search mate :thumb:


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

Is the 3.2 petrol worth considering? Same tax band, similar fuel consumption but slower. The only thing I see it has going for it is cheaper purchase price.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Sveneng said:


> Is the 3.2 petrol worth considering? Same tax band, similar fuel consumption *but slower.*


Think that answers your question 

I know some members with an A5 3.2 over on A5OC and they do rate the engine highly, assuming that is the same one?


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

DrEskimo said:


> Think that answers your question
> 
> I know some members with an A5 3.2 over on A5OC and they do rate the engine highly, assuming that is the same one?


It's the same as in the VW R32 etc I believe. I don't drive quickly day to day but like to have a spirited journey every once in a while!

All of the comments so far have just strengthened the S4's case. Time to find a couple to go and look at then. Here's hoping that this is the time of year to bag a bargain!


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Sveneng said:


> It does have a DPF but as with all my cars I'd make sure it gets a good run as required. I'd consider having it removed though if it were an issue. Thanks for the comments, I like me the S5 but a facelift one, which I prefer, is more than I want to pay. That's part of the appeal of the S4/A4 cabriolet, they don't make them anymore so I'm never going to see a newer version of the same model.


Audi have also stopped the V8 now and I know of 6 people (friends and colleagues) who have the A5 and 2 have S5s and all have electrics issues of varying kinds. and 2 are on their 3rd clutches..


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

Managed to look at two S4s today. I really wanted the first one to be the one. A special order dark purple with cream leather and I knew from the pictures that the paint wasn't in in the best condition but was confident I could correct this. Paint was all original though and leather in good condition. It only had 48000 miles though. Unfortunately all of the alloys were shot and it was running on budget tyres. Tyres are always a good indicator to me as to how someone has looked after their car. Not much history with the car although it was described as FSH, last owner had it for one year. The salesman wanted to know which mark on the paint concerned me, I pointed out all the swirls, scratches and dullness but explained that I could sort it with time and effort. Last owner only had it for a year so all of these things together meant I walked away.
The second one was higher mileage at 78000 but younger. In black with red leather it certainly looked better although the bonnet had been resprayed. Some of the other paint readings were very low though (around 110 microns in places) suggesting it'd seem a few aggressive machine polishes in the past. Branded tyres on three of the corners and three good alloys. Again described as FSH but the reality was there was a chunk missing from the last four years with not even stamps in the service book. The last owner had it for 3 months and the one before for one year, suggesting underlying issues. Another one I walked away from. A disappointing day and I'm not sure when I'll next have a chance to look for another. Definitely set on an S4 cabriolet though!


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Once you have your heart set :thumb:, keep at it buddy - took me 7 months to find mine and I had a 400 mile round trip to go see her!


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

I sold my s4 cabriolet last year, it was so much fun and the nose in intoxicating, yes they can be thirsty, I commuted 50 miles a day and it was costing me a full tank of fuel a week, I remember one time having to get across town quite sharpish and it registered a full 6mpg.lol

But I did have one major issue, under the main engine Ecu there is a drain plug, if it's neglected it blocks, fills with water and floods the Ecu, this little issue cost me £1900. Other than that servicing from a main dealer was cheaper than my Range Rover services.


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

Put a deposit down on a private sale today. I came very close to buying one from a dealer last weekend but walked away at the last moment. The one I've settled on is older but a better car. 2006 with 38000 miles on it. Just serviced, new tyres and externally detailed by a professional last week. There are a few light marks on the alloys and some wear on the driver's seat bolster but it was head and shoulders above the others.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Look forward to the photos and details Sveneng. Welcome to the S4 Convertible club :thumb:


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

SBM said:


> Look forward to the photos and details Sveneng. Welcome to the S4 Convertible club :thumb:


Thanks to you and the others who offered advice/guidance. Hope it turns out to be a wise purchase!


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Mine had 36k on it when I originally bought it, think I sold it with 54k. Immensely fun, so enjoy it. Just check the drain holes underneath the Ecu, (located underneath the slam panel under the bonnet.).

Can't wait to see photos also.


----------

